# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Berapa umur koi Anda yang paling tua???

## monscine

Apakah Anda tahu, berapa umur koi Anda yang paling tua yang sekarang ada di kolam Anda dan sudah berapa lama koi tersebut Anda pelihara???  :Yo:

----------


## Kaibutsu

kalo paling tua ga tau om. cuman kalo paling lama pelihara sekitar 8-9 tahunan dari pertama kali beli.

----------


## e4gler4y

Paling tua kayanya Ochiba Shigure born in Blitar. Beli waktu tosai tahun 2005, waktu itu 25 cm, jadi sekarang 6 tahun-an. Sekarang 65 cm dan growing (walau lambat banget, 1-2 cm per tahun)

----------


## monscine

> kalo paling tua ga tau om. cuman kalo paling lama pelihara sekitar 8-9 tahunan dari pertama kali beli.


nahhh...waktu beli itu, kira-kira ukurannya apa masih tosai atau nisai atau sansai?? Posting dong fotonya om

----------


## monscine

> Paling tua kayanya Ochiba Shigure born in Blitar. Beli waktu tosai tahun 2005, waktu itu 25 cm, jadi sekarang 6 tahun-an. Sekarang 65 cm dan growing (walau lambat banget, 1-2 cm per tahun)


Bagus ochibanya bro...gendutin lagi pasti lucu. Ring rapi. Gpp pelan grownya...enjoy aja  ::

----------


## AsfenvV

> Paling tua kayanya Ochiba Shigure born in Blitar. Beli waktu tosai tahun 2005, waktu itu 25 cm, jadi sekarang 6 tahun-an. Sekarang 65 cm dan growing (walau lambat banget, 1-2 cm per tahun)




keren ochibanya om....... :Clap2:

----------


## xiao_hu

koi paling lama di kolam nubie adalah yamabuki ogon doitsu umur mungkin sekitar 2,5 tahun, panjangnya sampe sekarang hanya 25cm sewaktu beli mungkin di ukuran 10cm
semua koi nubie hanya lokalan saja dengan pakan lokal juga serta ukuran kolam yang kecil

----------


## arungtasik

Saya paling sulit memelihara koi dalam waktu lama oom (tiga tahun ke atas). Godaan paling mengganggu adalah: para koikichi dan pedagang yang datang menawar hahaha

----------


## Glenardo

Nasib diriku..

Paling lama miara dari 10 cm sampe ke 45 cm, Usia Koi 1 tahun 3 bulan...

Biasanya koi dikolam raib di ambil customer.... :Peace:  Malah kolam yang tadinya untuk hobby pribadim di pakai untuk keeping koi customer...

----------


## Zone

umur koi yg perna saya pelihara mungkin sekitar 10 tahunan.. saya pelihara dari tahun 2001... waktu beli ikan sekitar 40cm-an... lokal sukabumi, hi utsuri
sempat menorehkan prestasi di beberapa show dari national sampai asia cup tahun lalu..  :: )

----------


## Kaibutsu

> nahhh...waktu beli itu, kira-kira ukurannya apa masih tosai atau nisai atau sansai?? Posting dong fotonya om


 nanti ya om kalo sempat saya serok, beli waktu nisai om jenis sanke.

----------


## AsfenvV

kalau umur koi tertua yg saya pelihara paling lama 3 tahun neh,......

----------


## AsfenvV

tapi ada yg menarik, ada beberapa tosai walaupun 1 tahun yg lalu masih size 25 cm sekarang udah grow di 55 cm,. dan ada juga nisai yg  beli 2tahun lalu grownya cuma nambah 10 cm,..jd masih terus ngamatin antara umur ikan semangkin lama dan pertumbuhannya,...


Salam.........

----------


## AsfenvV

gak kebayang kalau di jepang bisa melihara koi samapai sembilan tahun umurnya ya ,  lura biasaaaaa........

----------


## Markoi

Threat dari 2011 yg masih relevan sekarang. Berapa tahun umur koi Anda yang tertua?

Legenda Koi HANAKO berumur 226 tahun.

Indonesia sebagai negara tropis dengan aneka ragam penyebab penyakit berkembang termasuk penyakit ikan mungkin tidak terlalu ramah untuk ikan Koi sebagai spesies asing.

----------


## owi

iya om pernah denger koi ini di piara 3 generasi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Koi paling lama di kolam yg blm dijual yaitu showa koishi A6... hehehehe.. uda sansai mau masuk yonsai

----------


## stanleyjr.private

klau biasa nya sih...

paling lama 1-1,5 th....  
udah capai uk.50-60 djual,,,,
ganti koi kecil lagi.....

he he....

----------


## owi

godaan terbesar adalah untuk dijual

----------


## dTp

hahaha thread bagus ini padahal buad pembelajaran newbi seperti saia
apa lg kalo senior" mau posting foto ikannya jg  :Thumb:

----------


## david_pupu

> umur koi yg perna saya pelihara mungkin sekitar 10 tahunan.. saya pelihara dari tahun 2001... waktu beli ikan sekitar 40cm-an... lokal sukabumi, hi utsuri
> sempat menorehkan prestasi di beberapa show dari national sampai asia cup tahun lalu.. )


wih sekarang ukuran berapa om

----------


## Mossad

hi utsurinya manteb ya warna merahnya om

----------


## david_pupu

saya ada ikan udh 5-6 tahun 

orenjigoi dan yamabuki ogon

gendut, besar tapi bantet di 50-55 cm 

lokal. pas berenang bersampingan sama nisai 40 cm beda tinggi badannya jauh bener tapi panjangnya bisa kekejar

----------


## Mossad

panjang umur ikannya ya om, jago keeping berarti om david

----------


## david_pupu

> panjang umur ikannya ya om, jago keeping berarti om david


saya mah baru mulai 1 tahunan, itu pemberian paman saya. udh lama dikeep saya inget pas masih kecilnya

----------


## epoe

*paling banter ......................... 60cm, sudah itu ....telappppp. Sore ini juga yang 50up, sudah 3 hilang !!!*  :Smow:

----------


## owi

> *paling banter ......................... 60cm, sudah itu ....telappppp. Sore ini juga yang 50up, sudah 3 hilang !!!*


Itu 60 cm nisai om?

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> *paling banter ......................... 60cm, sudah itu ....telappppp. Sore ini juga yang 50up, sudah 3 hilang !!!*


Lho.... dimakan kucing....,  om epoe

----------


## engky

Saya 5 tahun 70 cm jenis kumonriyu krn suminya hilang ya tak jual murah heheee

----------


## demmy

Sedikit share ikan tertua yg ada di kolam 
Chagoi 75cm, lokal, umur 7 tahun

----------


## dTp

moga" chagoi lokal saia bisa bgtu  :Yuck:  
om demmy pas nisai apa itu chagoi udh tebel gtu apa setelah gosai keatas baru menebal ??
saia ada chagoi sisik besar nisai 60cm tp body nya tipis bener  :Smow:

----------


## epoe

> Lho.... dimakan kucing....,  om epoe


_dilipet ....... jadi ringkas !!!_

----------


## demmy

> moga" chagoi lokal saia bisa bgtu  
> om demmy pas nisai apa itu chagoi udh tebel gtu apa setelah gosai keatas baru menebal ??
> saia ada chagoi sisik besar nisai 60cm tp body nya tipis bener


Belinya tosai, uk 48cm.. bodynya seiring waktu menebal sendiri kok...asalkan makannya cukup

----------


## owi

> Sedikit share ikan tertua yg ada di kolam 
> Chagoi 75cm, lokal, umur 7 tahun


Wah mantep koi lokal bisa size 75 cm om
Semoga panjang umur

----------


## dTp

ikan yang bisa jumbo adalah ikan yg bisa bertahan hidup  :Biggrin1:

----------


## wawanwae

Chagoi lokal tapi badannya bagus.

----------

